# Problem with my DHCP



## danaeckel (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi all,

   Ok, I feel kind of silly, I am sure you will laugh but I am new to these kinds of things. I am working on my server and got as far as DHCP, and now I am hung up. My setup: I have two network cards, one will route data from the internet, the other will serve clients. Simple. The routing works great, but DHCP, not so well.

Here is a copy of my dhcp.conf file; the 192.168.254.xxx is the network my _Free_BSD will serve. It is supposed to offer 20-150 for the clients. 192.168.255.xxx is the network that is being served. That number will change, for this is a test setup.

dhcpd.conf file:


```
#options and netmask
 #Place a domain name here if you have one.
 #You can make one up. If you do not have a real domain name do not use a real one 
 #and do not use a real end like .com ,.net ,.org. Use something like "unreal.fakenet"

option domain-name "home.bsd" ; 

 #replace xxx with the IP of the DNS. 
 #If you have more than one use a comma between them
 option domain-name-servers 66.234.112.70, 66.234.112.71;

 #IP of the gateway if you have one comment out this line if you don't have one.
 option routers 192.168.255.254 ;

 #the dynamic DNS update
 ddns-update-style none;

 #lease times in seconds for clients
 default-lease-time 3800;
 max-lease-time 18000;

 # IP subnet netmask and lease range of addresses
 subnet 192.168.254.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {range 192.168.254.20 192.168.254.150;}

 #The subnet mask for the client
 option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;

 #end of dhcpd.conf
```


----------



## kpa (Mar 6, 2012)

Post the outputs of 

`$ ifconfig`

and 

`$ netstat -nr`

The line with 
	
	



```
option routers 192.168.255.254 ;
```
 looks wrong to me but I'd have to know what addresses are bound to which interface.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 6, 2012)

> the 192.168.254.xxx is the network my FreeBSD will serve. It is supposed to offer 20-150 for the clients. 192.168.255.xxx is the network that is being served.


Those are two different subnets. This is not going to work.



> ```
> #IP of the gateway if you have one comment out this line if you don't have one.
> option routers 192.168.255.254 ;
> ```


This gateway is outside the subnet you're giving to your clients.


----------



## danaeckel (Mar 6, 2012)

That gate is where the internet will be.


----------



## danaeckel (Mar 7, 2012)

```
xl0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=82009<RXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
	ether 00:50:da:6b:e7:0b
	inet 192.168.255.252 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.255.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
vr0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=82808<VLAN_MTU,WOL_UCAST,WOL_MAGIC,LINKSTATE>
	ether 00:0c:6e:e1:5b:68
	inet 192.168.254.251 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.254.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
	status: no carrier
ipfw0: flags=8801<UP,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 65536
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 


Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.255.254    UGS         0     7749    xl0
127.0.0.1          link#8             UH          0        0    lo0
192.168.254.0/24   link#6             U           0        0    vr0
192.168.254.251    link#6             UHS         0        0    lo0
192.168.255.0/24   link#1             U           0      898    xl0
192.168.255.252    link#1             UHS         0        0    lo0
```


----------



## danaeckel (Mar 7, 2012)

It works. Yep it was my router, I was pointing to the "internet router" not defineing what the client PC's will see. THanks!

Dana


----------



## danaeckel (Mar 7, 2012)

I do notice it is working, but I am getting an netmask error on xl0 and a binding error, is that normal, or is my config too simple?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2012)

What error? And do you get the error on the server or on the client?


----------



## danaeckel (Mar 7, 2012)

*S*erver, with binding to the interface and ignore requests from Xl0 because of netmask. I don't have the exact error, but maybe it was more of an informative thing.


----------

